# 3 Dogs, 3 different bloodlines



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well on Friday I picked my last puppy for the foreseen future. They are my personal T-Litter as each one is the T litter from their kennel.

I got each one as a puppy and I actively train 2 now. I had one person point me in the direction of my last 2 dogs and without them I would have never gotten them. Thanks to all who helped by giving me valuable information to further understand what I was looking at.

Here they are in the order that I got them. Each has significant linebreeding. I keep in touch with all 3 breeders to keep them updated on their progress with pics and videos. Biggest thing is to see what each brings genetically to the table. Each dog so different personality and work wise.

Tank z Jirkova Dvora aka Jax
Tank z Jirkova dvora - German Shepherd Dog

Tixi z Berounske Basty aka Tixi, Tix, TT
Tixi z Berounske basty - German Shepherd Dog

Tinkerbell aus der Konigshohle aka Bella
Tinkerbell aus der Königshöhle - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

all gorgeous as always))) 

I think I like "Bella" better than Tinkerbell, I can just see you out on the field yelling TINKERBELL !! LOL


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected]!!! Yeah....I would get the most looks screaming out that name for sure.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Which two are you actively working?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LOL Yes, that name is really awful.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Right now I am working Jax and Tixi.

It will be a number of months before I start working Bella. I will just let her grow so I can see how she is genetically. I want to see how she is without any serious influence from me. I will just work on teaching her focus and sit.

I cringed when they told me her name...lol


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Your new baby is adorable!  This is the sable girl you were hoping to get right? 

You are giving me such bad puppy fever! 

Ronda


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was going to get a boy and at the last minute went with the female. I got lucky as there were only 2. Yeah she will eb a light sable. She is a little darker than the photo shows. Pedigree wise I have high hopes for her. It will be interesting to see how she turns out.

Pedigree wise my other 2 have turned out how they should be so far.

Driving to LA from Phx to pick her up was no fun. Picked her up and drove back the same day.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah that's a fun drive with so much to see. NOT! I did it twice, once to check out the place and then once to pick Saphira up and both times I did the drives in the same day...felt like I was in the car forever.

If you are ever out this way again (internet disclaimer----> I mean this in a non stalker-swear I'm not a crazy ax murderer sort of way), let me know and we can meet up for lunch. Would be fun to put a face to the pm's and emails.

Good luck with your Bella, I'm sure she's going to be fabulous!

Ronda


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol!!! Hey will do. That was my first visit to California too. You guys need to fix the pot holes out there by the way.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I was immediately drawn to Tixi, that face just grabbed me .
Then I scrolled down in her pedigree and see many of the lines we have in quite a few of ours so maybe there is something in the facial structure that is similar, would make sense I guess.
Regardless, I like all 3 pedigrees and look forward to hearing the progress and seeing more pics as they mature.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Annette, 

Funny, I was drawn to Belle and wasn't surprised by the pedigree. LOL


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a breakdown of each dog. If you go to their pedigree's and click the "search youtube videos" link on them you can see some vids of Tixi and Jax at Sch club training.


Jax - Good nerves, no issues in crowds of people or random people petting him, can take a correction like nobody's business, very social with people (males, females & children), velcro dog (meaning wants to be next to you 24/7), nice strong grips (had to teach full mouth as he was naturally 3/4 gripper), good prey & defense but slightly more defense, highly territorial, very high food drive (never ending), can't settle down in the house, thrashes when you try and cradle and constantly re-bites sleeve when trying to cradle, very pushy, submissive to females, not big on obedience, doesn't get along with every male, needs something to do 24/7 or will sit and stare at you or just stand and look around, needs something in his mouth, had to carry up & down stairs (for about 2 months) as he wouldn't climb them and ended when i forced him to climb them as I was tired of carrying, easily excited, barks all the time, does not like small dogs and can't be trusted around them, very affectionate, does everything at 100 mph.


Tixi - Full mouth calm grips from the day I opened her out of the crate, over the top prey drive, shows suspicion, not a velcro dog but likes to keep me within eye shot, handler sensitive, took stairs up & down first day I got her with no problems, after bites she is calm and relaxed and likes to be cradled, settles down in the house quickly (can be a coach potato), comes on a little strong when meeting other dogs, highly sociable (men, women & kids), good in crowds and friendly with strangers, rarely barks, not super affectionate, good connection with handler, can work with only praise, can learn from watching, intelligent.

Bella - Still too early to tell anything. I just got her on Friday from Austria so we are still going through the adjustment period. Good food drive, likes to focus & jump on me during walks rather than walk and sniff, full mouth bites, settles down in the house (she is a puppy though), whines a lot. I am keeping her away from the other 2 so we can bond and all.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, Tixi sounds a lot like my Uma, except for the rarely barks part. Uma talks constantly, she sounds like Scooby Doo, just chatter all day long LOL.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

If you really don't like Bella, why not use Tink? 
If she is a strong working female, I think Tink sounds better than Bella. I associate Bella with distracted and distraught female leads that have nothing better to do than sit around waiting for their vampires in shiny skin. UGH.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't mind Bella. Tink is too close to Tix (which I say often). I don't want any issues later one.

And hey...I like the Twilight series.  Just don't tell anyone.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

3 different lines and it is interesting to see what is genetic and all. It helps me see what I like and don't like.

With the heavy linebreeding on each dog it gives me a more overall picture as opposed to no linebreeding or a total outcross. I am very interested in seeing how Bela will be. Lots of linebreeding on significant dogs of the same type down the pedigree.

It was the reason why I imported as I knew that I probably couldn't get these types of PED's here in the states.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I liked the Twilight series until the movies came out. Don't like any of the actors, no skill at all.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice dogs with great pedigrees! Good luck with all of them. And Hello to Bella from her Great Uncle Dorian.


----------



## DocBigRedDeal (Apr 17, 2012)

I like Trixi and Tinkerbell's pedigrees. It will be interesting to see how they grow up. You should update Trixi's picture! I bet she's a looker.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

marshies said:


> If you really don't like Bella, why not use Tink?
> If she is a strong working female, I think Tink sounds better than Bella. I associate Bella with distracted and distraught female leads that have nothing better to do than sit around waiting for their vampires in shiny skin. UGH.


everyone knows that that if she's not "Tink" She's known as "Miss Bell"  no Bella. ick too Twilight


----------

